# The function you use the least



## HandsomeJack (Apr 6, 2015)

I have difficulties with Te and Si. Lazy as fuck and I would make the perfect definition for the "procrastinator" as well as i'm more prone at using Se and Ni rather than Si. I don't even know how that works, what I do know is that I lack Si. I assume it results in many ways, most prominent would be that I rarely, if ever, consciously check with the past about "what's up." My interpretion of Si is that it's the "safety" feature of the functions.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

i periodically take cognitive function tests and usually Ti or Fe is the lowest.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Fi, definitely. I'm not sure I really use it on any sort of level.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Silveresque said:


> How are you guys defining what it means to "use" a function? What does it mean to "use" Se vs not use it?


I understand it as a global idea, all 8 of them. Once I know what they are the onne(s) I think I use the least are the ones I feel less related to, the ones that don't make any sense to me or that I am aware I have none of their traits


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Ti, although my Te is also horrible. I don't know how I haven't walked out of the house with two different shoes on by now XD.


----------



## Adikshith Ojha (Feb 4, 2014)

Well, my cognitive function test results were something like Ti>Ne>Te>Si>Ni>Se>Fi>Fe WTF? I think Si and Te might be interchanged but still, WTF?


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Kind of... mentally laying out all of the functions. Hmm...

Not Se. I really enjoy a lot of in-the-moment, activities actually. But lack on really connecting and observing my surroundings
Definitely not Ne. 
Definitely not Te (constantly the overbearing control freak of time, space and continuum in group work related activities)
Ti is the faucet function. When I'm interested in something, it will flow all over the place and create long brooding stages and frustrating debates. It's the "I'm not sure where this is coming from but it's somehow coming without strained effort" function. 
Fe is a shaky fucker occasionally, it's the 'awkward' function that I always feel like I suck at and can never be as good at as I wish
Fi likes to randomly sprints up in sort of bursts and then go chill off to somewhere, it's a hi-bye relationship with that one. 
Si has gotten better. 

Perhaps it's actually Ni. It might be Ni. If I'm understanding Ni in the right way, as a "see-er of symbolism" function (to summarize weakly). It's not something I really rely on.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Ahaha, Se, definitely. I can't experience my surroundings without accidentally connnecting them to something else. I don't know how to view things _rawly_.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Ne


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I would say Se, because I'm generally focused on the past and future but never the present.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

> The "social graces," such as being polite, being nice, being friendly, being considerate, and being appropriate, often revolve around the process of extraverted Feeling


----------



## akc11 (Oct 4, 2014)

uhh Si. I really don't use it at all which is a problem.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Se. I believe it's physically _impossible_ for me to look at something without thinking it looks like something else or making patterns/connections from it. I have no idea what raw, sensory perception is or feels like.

"Se where are you?,"

Echo
Echo
Echo


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Se or Fi.
> I have no internal values, I simply am.


Seriously? Interesting!
How can you live with no internal values? Can you explain?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Karla said:


> Seriously? Interesting!
> How can you live with no internal values? Can you explain?


Don't be so literal.
No, I don't seem have the same intensity as others. I value fairness and consistency, most other things do not bother me intensely if betrayed. Sure there are other things in the world that bother me but those are the first two that really come to mind, immediately. Though maybe I can go on some tangent to rationalize there being no "internal" values. I don't think I'm prepared for that though.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Karla said:


> Seriously? Interesting!
> How can you live with no internal values? Can you explain?


Don't take it so literally, he doesn't mean he has _no_ values, I would imagine more that he doesn't believe in right or wrong or something of the like.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Don't be so literal.
> No, I don't seem have the same intensity as others. I value fairness and consistency, most other things do not bother me intensely if betrayed. Sure there are other things in the world that bother me but those are the first two that really come to mind, immediately. Though maybe I can go on some tangent to rationalize there being no "internal" values. I don't think I'm prepared for that though.


Interesting!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Karla 

I'm vaguely curious, how do you deal with all of the N bias on this website?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Test results indicate that Fe is my least used cognitive function.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @Karla
> 
> I'm vaguely curious, how do you deal with all of the N bias on this website?


I think they're a little uncommon and very creative :happy:


----------



## animalfromthesea (Nov 19, 2014)

Harizu said:


> Si, definitely.
> Which means I get bored really easily, I suck at getting organized and I have troubles following the rules (mostly because I'm oblivious to them or forget about them). I seek to do new things all the time.
> 
> I use more or less all the other functions, maybe Fi and Fe a little less.


What does Si have to do with someone following rules or not XD ?


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

animalfromthesea said:


> What does Si have to do with someone following rules or not XD ?


Si is more likely to rely on known things/situations, it values stability, which is more likely to be achieved by established order. And established order is achieved through rules and norms.


----------



## animalfromthesea (Nov 19, 2014)

Harizu said:


> Si is more likely to rely on known things/situations, it values stability, which is more likely to be achieved by established order. And established order is achieved through rules and norms.


I disagree. If Si thinks that the established rule doesn't benefit to others (or themselves) and brings chaos; it will try to supress it (through Fe or Te).


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

animalfromthesea said:


> I disagree. If Si thinks that the established rule doesn't benefit to others (or themselves) and brings chaos; it will try to supress it (through Fe or Te).


Well, of course; as you said, this happens when the rules bring chaos, that is what Si tries to avoid.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

Good question. I'm also not completely sure about what "use" of a function is, but I'm just going to go with it as being something like the collective amount of mental content that can be meaningfully associated with the known functions, how often I am conscious of that content and how I judge it. 

There is little question that Te is what I like the least, at least if it is in relation to people. I always get a bit frustrated when I have to tell others directly what to do or what is right because I prefer to hint them information that should lead them to a more agreeable behaviour or position. I don't mind it so much when it's just in my head but if I have to externalize it, I might look quite tense. 
Se I understand as a state I mostly enter in specific situations like playing computer games, sports or being aware because of fear, which are things that rarely happen. 
Ti is also situational. I do construct my own ideas and look for internal inconsistencies, but I'm afraid I don't do it as often as I would like to.

I'm going to say Se. I'm too much in my own head at all times to smell the flowers.


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

> Te (Extroverted Thinking) (60%)
> your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
> 
> Ti (Introverted Thinking) (90%)
> ...


I would agree on the Fi-Si part, I cant relate to other peoples personal values, norms, ethics, everything seems so open to discussion. There are just so many possibilities of what is good/bad and how the whole idea comes to a unity in the mind.

I cant really give a better answer, the more I learn about functions and how they work with each other, the more I question how it all comes together as a theory of my personality.


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

The function I use the least - is my strongest function


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

olonny said:


> And also how does it affect your life.
> 
> Mine is definitely Te. I'm lazy as hell, procrastinator is my middle name and I normally enjoy the process of doing something rather than finishing it


I read an article about procrastination and that it makes one a happier person :happy: planning but not actually doing things is one of my strenghts as well.

Se is my inferior function and Myers Briggs wasn't lying, it's an everyday reality for me!
Objective scanning of surroundings or just focusing for a few minutes on things _out there_ is truly hard. Staying out of my head in general actually.

I go through the day on my Ni most of the time...


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't know why I must bother to submit to others if I don't agree with them. It doesn't make sense to obsess over dressing up and manners or else the boogie man known as shame will get you. It's just that: a meaningless boogie man



TelepathicGoose said:


> how do you deal with all of the N bias on this website?


I never understood how people still complain about the issue. Morgan Freeman said the best way to end racism was to not talk about it. Considering all the internet cops and how comments claiming all types are equal get a lot more thanks than the occasional offensive one, I still don't see why people complain about discrimination.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Fi and Se, respectively. :kitteh:

They are ridiculously undervalued and weak in me, I've noticed.

I tend to utilize my main functions first, and then Ni-Te in some order to back them up. Se can come in with the odd flares of insight, but Fi is something I can't seem to wrap my head around.

Si is something that I have difficulty working with in terms of my valued functions, but I do enjoy utilizing it when I have environmental support.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

I would roughly say even on Fi and Fe. But if I had to choose, Fe would be it.


----------



## ESFP100 (Apr 6, 2015)

i find looking at pictures or sentimental items from past makes me feel somehow depressed. It is a heart sunk feeling into the gut, cannot describe it. Does that show weak Si? 
I loathe Fe, I am glad I would not have a chance to develop it until next life. I will still refuse to develop it even in next life. Fortunately, I do not believe we would come back to this physical life after this round. Thank the creator I have faith in. I get stressed participating in any clique, drama queens get upset with me and I do not even know why regardless how genuinely and kindly I treat each one. 

I have not gotten a hang of Ti nor Ne, unable to bring them into my consciousness.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Fi, definitely. I have close to no strong personal values or opinions about how I and others should live their life and stuff like that. I just want to do my thing. And I guess Si is something I hate using as well, because I never learn from my mistakes... (I think that's an Si-thing)


----------

